# The Best Practices of Promoting Gambling Offers



## TrafficStars (Oct 28, 2022)

Affiliate marketing is a great way to make some passive income. Gaming and gambling are considered as ones of the top verticals which convert well on adult and non-adult traffic.

*Below are the four most common types of iGaming affiliate offers:*

Online Casino
Poker
Lotteries
Sports Betting
*How Much Can You Make Promoting iGaming Affiliate Offers?*
For affiliate marketers who work independently, one can expect to earn upwards of $10,000 per month, on average. Working as part of a team and one can expect to make exponentially higher earnings on a month-to-month basis; 10x wouldn’t be out of the question…
With that said, earning money as an affiliate marketer, especially in such a niche as iGaming, doesn’t come without its challenges. Like any affiliate marketing strategy, success depends on a majority of factors inclusive of the affiliate marketer’s experience, offer, and traffic source, just to name a few.

*The Best Formats to Promote iGaming Offers*

Popunder
It’s the easiest way to launch ad campaigns. All you have to do is insert the link to the promoted page.

Banner
We allow different banner types in various sizes. Use ad creatives with a casino game, a bonus or a wheel of fortune.

Native ads
This ad format is best for online casino review sites and various success stories, i.e. people who have won huge amounts of money.

Video Pre-Roll
Video is essential for building brand awareness and driving high-quality leads.There is a wide variety of online video services with templates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show to the users the most engaging content within the first 5 seconds.

Push ads
Use classic push or in-page push ads. It’s the best way to grab users' attention.

Please, add me on telegram: @Tamartrafficstars
or
Skype live:.cid.f9b1a9f2ac983ff7
I look forward to hearing from you


----------

